# Moving from Australia to Cyprus



## Papacostas (Apr 8, 2013)

Hello,

My British husband and I along with our 7mo daughter are planning on selling/renting out our home in NSW Australia and Moving to Cyprus.
We have two small dogs who will be coming with us.
My mother and father in law own a house in Oriklini and stay there over from London a couple of times a year for about 2 weeks at a time.

We will be flying direct to London with the dogs and our dauhgter, staying with our family in law and then buying a car and a caravan and other bits n pieces and travelling through Europe to Cyprus. 

We plan to stay in Cyprus for perhaps 6 months or more or less depending.
We plan to have a really good look at things like Schooling, Work, Business opportunities, real estate etc.

What advice could you offer us?
- In regards to flyign to heathrow direct with an 7mo (Older once we book all this in)
- Travelling with the dogs
- working Visas
- Nursery and primary schooling with both english and greek spoken
- Cost of schooling and options
- Traveling through Europe in a caravan
- buying a business in Cyprus
Or anything else that would be helpful information.

Thank you in advance =)


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

I am absolutely exhausted thinking about what you are contemplating !

Firstly the dogs are going to cost a fortune to transport to London. I suggest you check the relevant UK Government websites to find out what the regulations are. I believe these have been changed extensively in the last few years so you may not need the 6 months in quarantine that used to be the case.

You don't say how you intend to get from Europe to Cyprus so you may have another dog problem to deal with.

I am puzzled why you need to discover costs of schooling for a 7 month old daughter if you are only staying in Cyprus for around 6 months.

As far as working visas go I would imagine you will have to apply and comply with each individual countries regulations as you travel.

As for buying a business in Cyprus I can only suggest you indicate what type of business. As you must know things are difficult over here financially and we can see businesses opening and closing quite regularly. My biggest advice would be that if you buy a business over here you need to be ultra careful as in these times the scope for being ripped off is higher than ever.

As for any other useful information, I can only say *Why?* You live in a stunning country with so much to see and so different from north to south and you have relatively easy access to New Zealand, surely one of the most beautiful countries in the world.

Best wishes,

Pete


----------



## nemo1843 (Sep 27, 2012)

Hi

The dogs do not have to be in quarantine for six months in the UK now as long as they both have pet passports detailing that they have current rabies vaccinations. To fly our medium sized dog to Paphos from the UK in October this year is £600 which includes the special crate that the airlines insist on. I imagine your dogs will also need these crates.........but would imagine the flight cost from Australia will be more.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Mr.Mario (Oct 3, 2012)

Papacostas said:


> Hello,
> 
> My British husband and I along with our 7mo daughter are planning on selling/renting out our home in NSW Australia and Moving to Cyprus.
> We have two small dogs who will be coming with us.
> ...


Hi there. 

Im from NSW too and will be moving to Cyprus too. I am going due to family commitments.

I have spent lots off time on this forum reading the tpics and it has helped me extremely and the people have all assisted with my enquiries. 

What type off business are you looking at getting ? 

What period are you leaving Aus ?


----------



## dhream (Jan 30, 2012)

Fly to Greece, disembark, and possibly save your dogs lives! Buy your gear cheap there (not the UK!! are you mad?) and do Europe from there, culminating in a big fat UK reunion if you must but even that is best done in Cyprus, save the UK for another time? Whatever you do, the whole dogs thing, crossing borders in Europe, even as an animal lover myself, will be challenging!
Good Luck!


----------



## davidogden (Oct 9, 2012)

I had planned to bring one of my dogs from Philippines to Cyprus but as its impossible to have anti rabies tests here that comply with EU standards have had to abandoned the plan. Its a long way for dogs to travel nad stressful for them.

The cost is unbelievable. we will miss our friend but hopefully he will live a long an happy life with our relatives here


----------



## Tanager (Mar 14, 2009)

Hi,
We have an 11mth old baby and he is coping fine with the weather and everything here. You can find great nurseries here and they're not very expensive. I can only compare the price to Ireland because we used to live there.

If you want private school that would cost a lot (depends on your budget of course), local schools are free and many expat kids go there. I can only talk about Peyia/Paphos because we live here.

Best of luck with the big move!


----------

